# Cientos de «guerreros de María» irrumpen en el Rosario de Hombres para «reconquistar España»



## Cuenta cuento (17 May 2022)

Inicio / España
*Han venido «para quedarse», llevar la fe a las calles y pedir por «que los varones vuelvan a serlo»*





Este sábado 23 de abril tuvo lugar la primera cita del "Rosario de Hombres" público en España, una iniciativa surgida en Polonia e Irlanda que reivindica el papel de la masculinidad en la sociedad moderna y reza por las intenciones que afectan propiamente a los hombres contemporáneos.
Facebook
Twitter
Telegram
Linkedin
Whatsapp
Email
José María Carrera
24 abril 2022 02:25
TAGS:

Rosario
Durante la tarde de este sábado 23 de abril, centenares de hombres *abarrotaron la Plaza de la Villa (Madrid) *para inaugurar en España de una iniciativa que gana cada vez más terreno en todo Europa: el *Rosario de Hombres*. Entre los más de *250 varones* que asistieron al acto también estuvieron presentes una delegación de *polacos* residentes en España -país pionero en la iniciativa-, todos reunidos con un objetivo: "Seguir firmes en la fe, pelear espiritualmente por *reconquistar Madrid, España y el mundo y ponerlo al servicio del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús*". 
Pasados pocos minutos de las 19:00 horas, la megafonía de los organizadores del primer Rosario de Hombres público en Madrid llamaba la atención de cientos de asistentes para comenzar el acto del mismo modo que sus homónimos europeos, *en formación*.
Segundos después, 10 filas con cerca de 25 personas cada una -junto con decenas de asistentes que permanecieron de pie- escuchaba la primera intervención que sintetizaba las *intenciones* del rosario para "*recuperar la masculinidad de los hombres y llevar la fe a las calles*".
Y es que según expresaron los organizadores al comienzo del acto, "hoy se transmite erróneamente que la fe es algo privado, que cada uno tiene que conservar en su interior. *La fe es algo público y queremos llevarla a las calles*. ¿Quién sabe si una persona que pase por esa acera puede descubrir hoy la fe viendo rezar a cientos de hombres?", planteó Fernando a los asistentes.





_"Recuperar la masculinidad de los hombres y llevar la fe a las calles" fueron las principales intenciones del Rosario de Hombres celebrado en Madrid este fin de semana._
Por las necesidades del "hombre moderno"
El Rosario de Hombres, además de proponer el carácter público de la oración, pretendía hacerlo rogando por las necesidades de las que "el hombre moderno" está "más necesitado que nunca". Especialmente "*que los varones volvamos a serlo de nuevo*", ante los ataques sufridos por el feminismo o la propia pérdida de las virtudes de la masculinidad.
Pero, ante un "mundo moderno" que desdibuja el concepto de la feminidad y masculinidad, preguntarse por el significado la virilidad puede llegar a ser algo frecuente.
"El estado actual del hombre en España y Europa es preocupante. Lo que ha hecho el hombre moderno es *evadirse de sus deberes y entregarse a los placeres*, vicios y el camino fácil", mencionaron. Sin embargo, "el ejemplo perfecto de hombre" en el que este rosario se mira y propone "es *Cristo*", que "*hace lo correcto sin importar el coste personal que pueda tener* sobre él, aún sufriendo la mayor de las torturas que ha sufrido nadie en la historia".
"Estamos aquí para *recuperar lo que hizo grande no solo a España, sino a la Civilización entera*: la valentía de los hombres haciendo lo que deben, aunque suframos, aunque seamos marginados, escupidos o maltratados", arengó.





_Más de 250 personas llenaron la madrileña Plaza de la Villa este sábado para reivindicar y pedir por uno de los elementos que "no solo hizo grande a España, sino [también] a la Civilización": "La valentía de los hombres". _
El rosario, un "arma para llegar al cielo"
Concluida la exposición de intenciones generales del rosario, comenzaron las primeras avemarías, dirigidas por colaboradores y *no pocos sacerdotes* que acudieron al acto.
Uno de ellos, *Raúl Olazábal*, mencionó a _Religión en Libertad_ la importancia de este tipo de iniciativas de oración al reafirmar no solo "la identidad católica" de los asistentes, sino también la de "mucha gente que hoy está debilitada". "No hay que olvidar que *la pandemia ha debilitado a mucha gente en la fe y hay que ayudarles* a reafirmarla", expresó.
Mencionó, además, que este evento no solo ha permitido a los asistentes "*manifestar la fe*", sino que también pudieron "hacerlo *de un modo sobrenatural": *"Hemos estado pidiéndole a la Virgen, a la madre de Dios, y eso no son solo convicciones humanas, sino *una fe profunda que se arraiga*".





_Para este sacerdote del Instituto Cristo Rey Sumo Sacerdote, el "Rosario de Hombres" no solo puede ser una buena ocasión para "reafirmar la fe" de los asistentes, sino también la de aquellos que se encuentra debilitada como consecuencia de la pandemia u otros motivos._
El sacerdote observó "una identificación muy profunda" con las intenciones propias del rosario en España, si bien destacó la importancia para la Iglesia y el mundo "de la unidad entre países hermanos" en la fe que se hizo patente con la asistencia de no pocos polacos o incluso cubanos.
Es el caso de *Andrés Kmiec*, polaco residente en Madrid que acude por primera vez a un Rosario de hombres, para quien "rezar siempre es muy bueno". "*Ver tanta gente da alegría ante la apostasía general en la sociedad* y un evento así alegra el corazón", expresó.
Su compatriota *Andrés Swiergosz* menciona su gran devoción por la Virgen de Fátima o Akita y añade el valor "de rezar públicamente", como "hombres, mujeres y cualquier persona. La Virgen siempre nos ha pedido el rezo del *rosario, es nuestra arma para llegar al cielo*", añade.

_Los polacos Andrés Kmiec y Andrés Swiergosz se mostraron alegres por el éxito del primer "Rosario de Hombres" en España ante lo que consideran una "creciente apostasía" generalizada._
Otro de sus camaradas, *Cristobal Wesolowski*, comparte su visión combativa de la oración y especialmente de la que ayer se rezó en la plaza madrileña. "*Somos los guerreros de María y nuestra arma la tenemos aquí, en el rosario*", expresó antes de dirigirse a los sacerdotes para que, como en su país natal, difundan este tipo de iniciativas en misas y homilías. "No esperéis tres meses, seguid ya, el mes que viene, que cada vez se reúna más gente, eso es lo que tenemos que hacer como Iglesia", aconsejó *Arturo Maciej*.





_Cristobal Wesolowski y Arturo Maciej son solo dos de los "guerreros de María" polacos que se dieron cita este sábado en la Plaza de la Villa para seguir el nacimiento del Rosario de Hombres en España._
Hacia la reconquista espiritual
"Sigamos firmes en la fe, sigamos peleando espiritualmente para *reconquistar Madrid y después España, Europa y el Mundo, y ponerlo al servicio del Sagrado Corazón* de Jesús": con esta arenga y un sonoro "¡Viva Cristo Rey¡" concluyó el rosario Ricardo Martín de Almagro, entre "¡Vivas!" también dirigidos a la Virgen.
En conversación con _Religión en Libertad_ tras finalizar el acto, valoró positivamente la asistencia y seguimiento de este primer rosario de hombres. Explica que *previeron entre 50 y 60 personas,* pero sus expectativas se desbordaron por completo ante los *cerca de 300 asistentes*.
Dada la respuesta a la convocatoria, avanza que próximamente convocarán nuevamente a todos los hombres católicos de Madrid para llevar la fe a las calles de la capital. Este rosario, dicen, *"no es una cuestión puntual" como tampoco lo son las necesidades propias de los hombres* y "ha venido para quedarse".
"Este es el primer paso de un camino que se empieza y se termina así, dando pequeños pasos pero firmes", mencionó. "Para ser eso, un primer paso, estamos satisfechos: hemos sido capaces, gracias a Dios, de ocupar un emblemático lugar como es *la Plaza de la Villa, repleta de hombres rezando de rodillas* en el granito de Madrid, *pidiendo por el fin de aquellos males que padecen los hombres*. Nuestras impresiones son muy buenas", concluye. 
Próximamente, los organizadores del Rosario de Hombres anunciarán los detalles de sus siguientes convocatorias, que prometen tener un carácter periódico como sucede en Polonia o Irlanda.
_Puedes ver aquí la retransmisión en directo del primer Rosario de Hombres en Madrid. _








Cientos de «guerreros de María» irrumpen en el Rosario de Hombres para «reconquistar España»


Así fue la primera cita en España del Rosario de Hombres nacido en Polonia y extendido a Irlanda.




www.religionenlibertad.com




Les puede hinteresar:





La comunidad musulmana de Valladolid inaugura su nueva mezquita


El presidente de Al Anwar, Bekkay, ha explicado en el acto inaugural que «la mezquita estará abierta a todo aquel que lo desee, sean musulmanes o no, para rezar, visitarla o pasar un rato conociendo la religión» JOSÉ C. CASTILLO18 MAYO 2022 22:41HValladolid 23 fotos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

Como se nota que se vienen cositas y necesitan tener a las ovejas controladas


----------



## cuasi-pepito (17 May 2022)

Juntar a 250 personas ya es jodido, para un acto tan selectivo y tan cantoso (con fotos que luego pueden ir a tu curro y generarte problemas)...directamente un suicidio social y laboral.

Por lo tanto, y con este rollo polaco (marionetas de la OTAN), sin duda estamos ante un nuevo bando, el ala derechista de nuestro NWO...se necesitan perfiles autoritarios para implementar la futura dictadura sanitaria que se está modelando con una OMS plenipotenciaria a la cabeza.

Payosos haciendo payasadas...menos postureo y más denuncias .


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

Canta bastante como buscan la sumisión, curioso como va destinado únicamente a los hombres cuando en España las más practicantes siempre han sido ellas

me da a mi que vamos estar viendo como surgen muchas “asociaciones” en España para que los hombres “se apoyen” en estos tiempos tan convulsos…

por cierto, si en España hubiese una rebelión contra las políticas actúales donde creéis que surgiría?? Que ideas compartiría dicho grupo que se rebelaría??

Di di disidencia controlada???


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 May 2022)

Lo de la oficina del español funciona que te cagas

Qué es eso de irrumpen?

Será acuden, no?







No veo que acudieran para protestar o reventar el acto de forma violenta, sino para unirse y participar de forma pacífica


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Como se nota que se vienen cositas y necesitan tener a las ovejas controladas



las ovejas controladas hoy en día, son las que creen fervientemente en la nada, cristianofobos y muy soberbios 

los revolucionarios a contracorriente, son ellos


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

algunos sólo nos arrodillamos ante Dios, y siempre voluntariamente, como Él quiere, esto último en mi opinion

los de moral superhomVres niestzesianos sois muy cansos y soberbios

lo más antiNWO, es el Cristianismo


----------



## Shudra (17 May 2022)

Me encanta.
Son el Jabhat al-Nusra católico.


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> las ovejas controladas hoy en día, son las que creen fervientemente en la nada, cristianofobos y muy soberbios
> 
> los revolucionarios a contracorriente, son ellos



Creer no te obliga a seguir los mandatos de ningún humano, yo me considero creyente y no me verás pisar una iglesia corrupta como la de la actualidad, pero si, está claro que todos esos están ahí porque les ha LLAMADO DIOS no una asociación polaca amiguita de los eeuu con espurios interéses

revolucionarios unos tíos que han sido convocados por otros? Enserio?? Mira que no hablamos de que se hayan juntado espontáneamente para hacerlo si no que han sido convocados… revolucionarios siguiendo a quien? Con que fin? Pue esooo habrá que ir para allá para que nos cojan el censo y colgarnos nosotros solitos la diana en el pecho


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 May 2022)

Me parece bien. Pero tengan cuidado con muchos curas...hay bastantes que pierden aceite.


----------



## Bergstein (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Creer no te obliga a seguir los mandatos de ningún humano, yo me considero creyente y no me verás pisar una iglesia corrupta como la de la actualidad, pero si, está claro que todos esos están ahí porque les ha LLAMADO DIOS no una asociación polaca amiguita de los eeuu con espurios interéses
> 
> revolucionarios unos tíos que han sido convocados por otros? Enserio?? Mira que no hablamos de que se hayan juntado espontáneamente para hacerlo si no que han sido convocados… revolucionarios siguiendo a quien? Con que fin? Pue esooo habrá que ir para allá para que nos cojan el censo y colgarnos nosotros solitos la diana en el pecho



Tu no eres creyente. Solo lo utilizas para justificarte políticamente.


----------



## Blackmoon (17 May 2022)

De rodillas no lo van a conseguir


----------



## Luftwuaje (17 May 2022)

Llevan chilaba? No?
Entonces no mola.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 May 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Llevan chilaba? No?
> Entonces no mola.



Ya les prohibirán volver a hacerlo por excluir del acto a las mujeres


----------



## cerilloprieto (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Canta bastante como buscan la sumisión, curioso como va destinado únicamente a los hombres cuando en España las más practicantes siempre han sido ellas
> 
> me da a mi que vamos estar viendo como surgen muchas “asociaciones” en España para que los hombres “se apoyen” en estos tiempos tan convulsos…
> 
> ...



¿Sabes que tu avatar da mucho asco?


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

Bergstein dijo:


> Tu no eres creyente. Solo lo utilizas para justificarte políticamente.



Me lo dices tú o Dios? Es para tomármelo más o menos en serio jajaja espera espera eres tú el que reparte el carnet de creyente ahora o que??? Todo el que no comulga con tus ideas ya no es creyente no??? Si no eres una puta rata sumisa ya no puedes ser creyente no??? A esto es a lo que me refiero, sois el fiel ejemplo de lo que estoy criticando

Yo soy lo que tú dueño diga que soy, tontin di que si


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> ¿Sabes que tu avatar da mucho asco?



Para eso lo tengo, en esta vida hay que conmocionar para bien y para mal


----------



## Greco (17 May 2022)

Recuperar la masculinidad, con el culto mariano, el ensalzamiento de la figura femenina como sagrada, elevada y sin mácula, tan elevada que tiene que venir Dios a preñarla, que es justo lo que nos ha traído hasta aquí, el país más huelebragas del mundo.

Me pregunto si se puede ser más gilipollas.


----------



## Bergstein (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Me lo dices tú o Dios? Es para tomármelo más o menos en serio jajaja espera espera eres tú el que reparte el carnet de creyente ahora o que??? Todo el que no comulga con tus ideas ya no es creyente no??? Si no eres una puta rata sumisa ya no puedes ser creyente no??? A esto es a lo que me refiero, sois el fiel ejemplo de lo que estoy criticando
> 
> Yo soy lo que tú dueño diga que soy, tontin di que si



Mucha soberbia y poca fe


----------



## Rocker (17 May 2022)

Otra secta para borregos, no follarán igualmente, así se mantienen entretenidos. A muchos ya se les ha pasado el arroz, y claramente han sido incapaces de juntarse con alguna charo, pues nada mejor ir a juntarse con otros tontos a entretenerse.


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

Bergstein dijo:


> Mucha soberbia y poca fe



Dijo el hombre juzgando a otro, menos mal que el único juicio que me importa es el de Dios. 
Pero dime soy creyente?? Repartes tú el carnet?
El que no comulga con tus ideas no puede ser creyente? Quien esta pecando de soberbia?? Yo? si me equivoco ya pagaré ante Dios mis errores lo acepto, pero que un tontin de un foro venga ha imponer su VERDAD y repartir carnets de creyente no es soberbia que va jajajja

chavales creed en Dios, demostradlo reuniéndoos en una plaza organizada por una asociación de amiguitos de eeuu, arrodillaos ante instituciones y decid que sois creyentes, perseguid a todo el que no comulgue con vuestras ideas que ese no es creyente, yo un humano os diré en lo que tenéis que creer y lo que está bien y mal, eso es ser creyente si…


----------



## Luftwuaje (17 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ya les prohibirán volver a hacerlo por excluir del acto a las mujeres



Mujeres con o sin pene?


----------



## Bergstein (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Dijo el hombre juzgando a otro, menos mal que el único juicio que me importa es el de Dios.
> Pero dime soy creyente?? Repartes tú el carnet?
> El que no comulga con tus ideas no puede ser creyente? Quien esta pecando de soberbia?? Yo? si me equivoco ya pagaré ante Dios mis errores lo acepto, pero que un tontin de un foro venga ha imponer su VERDAD y repartir carnets de creyente no es soberbia que va jajajja
> 
> chavales creed en Dios, demostradlo reuniéndoos en una plaza organizada por una asociación de amiguitos de eeuu, arrodillaos ante instituciones y decid que sois creyentes, perseguid a todo el que no comulgue con vuestras ideas que ese no es creyente, yo un humano os diré en lo que tenéis que creer y lo que está bien y mal, eso es ser creyente si…



Si no sigues el catecismo ni eres cristiano ni na. Eres otra charo más que se hace todo a la medida para que no le moleste mucho, pero tiene espiritualidad jijiji.

Esto estaba organización por la comunión tradicionalista y los curas son de los que celebran misa en latín en el rito tradicional.

Uno en el rosario, si le es posible físicamente, se arrodilla para rezarlo con más fervor poniéndote a los pies De Dios.

Lo único NWO que se puede ver aquí son tus post,


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

Bergstein dijo:


> Si no sigues el catecismo ni eres cristiano ni na. Eres otra charo más que se hace todo a la medida para que no le moleste mucho, pero tiene espiritualidad jijiji.
> 
> Esto estaba organización por la comunión tradicionalista y los curas son de los que celebran misa en latín en el rito tradicional.
> 
> ...



Te vuelvo a repetir que los juicios a manos de un humano me los paso por el forro de las pelotas, que lo que tú pienses me la pela tío, que no eres nada ni nadie, un tío que defiende una organización que usa la palabra De Dios para postrarse ante un ayuntamiento me va a decir si soy un buen creyente o no, tel

dime están arrodillados mirando hacia qué??? Hacía Dios?? Yo los veo a todos arrodilladitos ante un ayuntamiento, una institución ahora es Dios?
Quien los reunió allí? Dios o un señor?


----------



## Tales90 (17 May 2022)

Empiezan mal de rodillas jaja


----------



## la_trotona (17 May 2022)

Un acto sólo de varones, ya por eso más de dos y de cuatro se van a volver a reconciliar con la Iglesia Católica. Que sí, que tiene mucho que cambiar, pero simplemente que sólo sea de varones ya es algo que pone de muy mal uva a mucho sector oficialista.


----------



## Tails (17 May 2022)

“Un verdadero hombre tiene que mirarse en lo que hizo Cristo y Cristo es el ejemplo perfecto de masculinidad” ya que siempre hace “lo que es correcto, lo que debe hacerse, aun sufriendo la mayor de las torturas que ha sufrido cualquier persona a lo largo de la historia”.



El “Rosario de Hombres” se reza también en Ucrania, Países Bajos, Inglaterra, Estados Unidos y Lituania.

seguid el ejemplo de los esclavos de las pirámides 

y serás feliz


----------



## Don Pelayo (17 May 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Juntar a 250 personas ya es jodido, para un acto tan selectivo y tan cantoso (con fotos que luego pueden ir a tu curro y generarte problemas)...directamente un suicidio social y laboral.
> 
> Por lo tanto, y con este rollo polaco (marionetas de la OTAN), sin duda estamos ante un nuevo bando, el ala derechista de nuestro NWO...se necesitan perfiles autoritarios para implementar la futura dictadura sanitaria que se está modelando con una OMS plenipotenciaria a la cabeza.
> 
> Payosos haciendo payasadas...menos postureo y más denuncias .



Tengo amigos que han ido, con todo respeto no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

Catolicismo arrodillarte ante un ayuntamiento  no veas los neocatolicismos


----------



## Mink (17 May 2022)

Pues si no hay intereses economicos de por medio, de puta madre.
Y al que se cachondee del tema que le parta un rayo y de paso me cago en su puta madre.


----------



## Bergstein (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Catolicismo arrodillarte ante un ayuntamiento  no veas los neocatolicismos



No puedes estar un segundo sin hacer el ridiculo jajajaj


----------



## Visilleras (17 May 2022)

Marianismo, un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Teniente_Dan (17 May 2022)

Pues frente al islam es de las pocas cosas que le pueden hacer frente.
Pero bueno, a ver quién está detrás, está claro que vamos hacia años duros y el buen rollo se va a acabar.


----------



## Kukul (17 May 2022)

Lo de sagrado corazòn y guerreros de marìa los delatò, son los focolares, tambièn llamados compañìa de marìa, la gente que captan desarrolla comportamientos colmena en sus mariápolis, a parte de donar todo el dinero a la santona y perder a sus familias, son, por tanto una secta integrista catòlica, mandas a tu hija a uno de estos sitios o colegios y puedes no volverla a ver a los 16 y ya sabèis lo que les hacen a los chicos los cruzaditos de cristo rey para ingresar..., un modelo de masculinidad vamos. Eso y que el dinero es para sectas con bases extranjeras, sed coherentes y haceros del opus en todo caso


----------



## Greco (17 May 2022)

Es el catolicismo, y más concretamente la veneración de la virgen María, lo que nos ha traído hasta aquí, o ha posibilitado esto. Y quien no lo vea, es porque no quiere verlo. Mira a ver si esto pasa en países islámicos.

La sagrada familia cristiana es perfectamente disfuncional, una madre endiosada, y un "padre" cornudo cuidando del cuco de Dios. Luego cuando todo el mundo llama "la jefa" a su mujer, porque en la mayoría de parejas de este país es la mujer la que lleva los pantalones, sorpréndete...

Y luego tienen los cojones de decir que los progres vilipendian, ridiculizan, y arrastran la imagen de la figura paterna. Pues lo de los cristianos no sé qué es...


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

Bergstein dijo:


> No puedes estar un segundo sin hacer el ridiculo jajajaj



Te has arrodillado ya ante tu ayuntamiento más cercano? Hereje


----------



## WasP (17 May 2022)

¿No les da vergüenza, tan creciditos y jugando a las sectas? Por favor, que algunos ya peinan canas....


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

En la meca también tienes mucho espacio para arrodillarte ya tardas, y si no en la puerta del congreso espabilao, catolicos defendiendo arrodillarse ante una institución jajajaja


----------



## Abrojo (17 May 2022)

Los moros llevan agachándose cada viernes en el espacio público desde hace años


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (17 May 2022)

Yo soy más de rezar en soledad y en silencio, no necesito ir a arrodillarme en el suelo sucio y con un cura de director de orquesta.


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

La masculinidad dicen jajahajajajaj

Que empiecen por los curas que el 90 % son maricones


----------



## Kukul (17 May 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Yo soy más de rezar en soledad y en silencio, no necesito ir a arrodillarme en el suelo sucio y con un cura de director de orquesta.



Exactamente lo que decìa un tal Jesús en el padrenuestro, ni más ni menos


----------



## Tails (17 May 2022)

No hay sol y tienen paraguas para taparse ......


----------



## Escombridos (17 May 2022)

Volverá la orden del Temple a batallar contra el infiel y el invasor como antaño? Espero que sí.


----------



## Tails (17 May 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Volverá la orden del Temple a batallar contra el infiel y el invasor como antaño? Espero que sí.



Ellos?

no , ya se encargarán de que tu lo hagas a cambio de no recibir una rueca para insinuar que si no lo haces solo puedes hacer el trabajo de una mujer


----------



## aron01 (17 May 2022)

Al menos no están rezando a Aláh.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (17 May 2022)

Un mensaje a los que se chotean de los católicos: rezad porque no caiga vuestro gobierno socialdemócrata, que es el que os protege de no estar ardiendo en una pira.

Mucho antinwo pero es el nwo el que os está protegiendo. Basura.


Empecemos por decir que todo el que no esté bautizado no es español. A partir de ahí, imaginad la de cositas que podrían pasar si volviésemos con la fuerza de antaño.


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

Claro bro, bautizado en un ayuntamiento mientras mis padres se arrodillaban ante el alcalde, supongo que como a todos


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 May 2022)

si fueran hombres no estarian arrodillados, y menos delante de un cura, por el peligro que tiene de que te haga cosquillas en la campanilla con una cosa cilindrica


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Creer no te obliga a seguir los mandatos de ningún humano, yo me considero creyente y no me verás pisar una iglesia corrupta como la de la actualidad, pero si, está claro que todos esos están ahí porque les ha LLAMADO DIOS no una asociación polaca amiguita de los eeuu con espurios interéses
> 
> revolucionarios unos tíos que han sido convocados por otros? Enserio?? Mira que no hablamos de que se hayan juntado espontáneamente para hacerlo si no que han sido convocados… revolucionarios siguiendo a quien? Con que fin? Pue esooo habrá que ir para allá para que nos cojan el censo y colgarnos nosotros solitos la diana en el pecho



Creer en Jesus, te inspira a pensar y actuar como un seguidor suyo, aunque sea de manera mediocre, como la mia

la Iglesia, y la Misa en concreto, es una asamblea de seguidores suyos con cierta liturgia y formas concretas

el Cristianismo, se vive (y lucha) cada día de esta prueba

demasiados hay que se dicen, y no son. El disfraz de oveja, es perfecto para los lobos. Sea en el Cristianismo, o en cualquier otra causa buena

hoy en día, declararte Cristiano hace que algunos de tus colegas, se rían de tí un poco por creer aún

hoy en día, ir a a Misa o declarar tu Fe, puede hacer que te expongas a ser atacado por un yihadista fanático o un extremista radical que cree en la nada (sobre todo en Francia, en España aún no tanto)

que el Señor me perdone, pero a veces pienso que el primer y último comunista (muy bien entendido), fue Jesús

el resto, son basura soberbia satánica tiránica sedienta de poder

el propio comunismo es una deformación inmunda, del imitador que se cree dios desesperadamente, y le trata de imitar superficialmente, sin querer comprender ni obrar para merecer


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 May 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Volverá la orden del Temple a batallar contra el infiel y el invasor como antaño? Espero que sí.



de rodillas poca batalla vas a hacer


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> de rodillas poca batalla vas a hacer



gestos que refuerzan la Fe

para dar batalla contra emperadores y reyezuelos tiránicos que se creen dioses vivientes, estan los Cristianos


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> Creer en Jesus, te inspira a pensar y actuar como un seguidor suyo, aunque sea de manera mediocre, como la mia
> 
> la Iglesia, y la Misa en concreto, es una asamblea de seguidores suyos con cierta liturgia y formas concretas
> 
> ...



ahi nadie está en misa están ARRODILLADOS ANTE UN AYUNTAMIENTO no ante Dios, si consideras luchar a postrarte ante una institución de creación husmana utilizada durante siglos para el control y opresion del individuo allá tú, es tu lucha no la mía yo tengo claro contra que tengo que luchar


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> ahi nadie está en misa están ARRODILLADOS ANTE UN AYUNTAMIENTO no ante Dios, si consideras luchar a postrarte ante una institución de creación husmana utilizada durante siglos para el control y opresion del individuo allá tú, es tu lucha no la mía yo tengo claro contra que tengo que luchar



es una plaza, como la de la foto y desde hace SIGLOS, donde se profesaban actos comunitarios de Fe hacia el Señor

el Cristiano sólo se arrodilla ante Dios


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> gestos que refuerzan la Fe
> 
> para dar batalla contra emperadores y reyezuelos tiránicos que se creen dioses vivientes, estan los Cristianos



eso de arrodilarse huele a catolicismo, y esos cristianos son de la variedad de chuparle el cilindrin a cualquiera que este en el poder

prefiero el odio como filosofia de vida, el odio sano, infinito y reconfortante

los curas cuanto mas lejos mejor, que solo saben apuntarse tus victorias como propias
yo no hago carrys


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> es una plaza, como la de la foto y desde hace SIGLOS, donde se profesaban actos comunitarios de Fe hacia el Señor
> 
> el Cristiano sólo se arrodilla ante Dios



Una plaza con un ayuntamiento, Verdad?? Que representan los ayuntamientos? A Dios? No verdad? Venga que tú puedes, con todas las Iglesias y catedrales que hay en España por que han decidido hacerlo frente a un ayuntamiento? Por palabra De Dios? No verdad??? Quien los ha reunido allí? Dios? No verdad? Que Cosas eh?

venga a seguir postrandote ante el sistema que te oprime, creyente


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> eso de arrodilarse huele a catolicismo, y esos cristianos son de la variedad de chuparle el cilindrin a cualquiera que este en el poder
> 
> prefiero el odio como filosofia de vida, el odio sano, infinito y reconfortante
> 
> ...



conoces a todos los católicos!?? eres mu grande tu...........

te aconsejo que no malvivas en tu odio, sobre todo por los demás

se te ve soberbio, ..seguro que te irá muy bien


----------



## Nagare1999 (17 May 2022)

El rosario se lleva por dentro, en mi opinión.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> conoces a todos los católicos!?? eres mu grande tu...........
> 
> te aconsejo que no malvivas en tu odio, sobre todo por los demás
> 
> se te ve soberbio, ..seguro que te irá muy bien



apuntarse a los carrys de los demas es un NO-NO de libro
yo soy gamer y no puedo aceptar eso
al igual que no acepto a los chetos o el aborto (el aborto es un hibrido entre un respawn kill y un base rape, y eso como gamer es otro NO-NO de manual)
mi filosofia es gamer/satanista/sithlordiana, va a poner la otra mejilla, a hacer carrys o a spamear el chat con chorradas el tato
yo solo juego para ganar el mapa

van a jugar solos, yo cuando no me gusta el server me cambio, y si mi equipo es incompetente me cambio, no juego con mantas ni gente con dos manos izquierdas


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Seamos buenos cristianos y veamos que dice el Nuevo Testamento 

“Cuando recéis, no seáis como los hipócritas, a quienes les gusta rezar de pie en las sinagogas y en las esquinas de las plazas, para que los vea la gente. Os aseguro que ya han recibido su paga.

Tú, cuando vayas a rezar, entra en tu aposento, cierra la puerta y reza a tu Padre, que está en lo escondido, y tu Padre, que ve en lo escondido, te lo pagará”

Poco más que añadir a lo dicho por Jesucristo.

Es increíble como la Iglesia y estos grupúsculos neopijos han desvirtuado el mensaje.


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Una plaza con un ayuntamiento, Verdad?? Que representan los ayuntamientos? A Dios? No verdad? Venga que tú puedes, con todas las Iglesias y catedrales que hay en España por que han decidido hacerlo frente a un ayuntamiento? Por palabra De Dios? No verdad??? Quien los ha reunido allí? Dios? No verdad? Que Cosas eh?
> 
> venga a seguir postrandote ante el sistema que te oprime, creyente



y daaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

se arrodillan ante el ayuntamiento? joder macho

en las plazas mayores de las ciudades, se daba oración y actos comunitarios de reafirmación Cristiana, es Historia

míratelo

si miras google, te remite directamente a la leyenda negra...kasualidazzzzz


----------



## 917 (17 May 2022)

*España en 1950.
Lo que quiere Vox.*


----------



## DOM + (17 May 2022)

Osea si los católicos se muestran, toman un espacio público y critican que el hombre ahora es una basura en esta sociedad es NWO

Si no hacen nada y callan es NWO también

Si fueran al Congreso a liarla sería falsa bandera y para acabar con el cristianismo osea NWO también.

Entendeis que en la España actual salir en esa foto, con banderas de España o del sagrado corazón no es chuli? Que no les va a reportar justamente mas que fachafrancomachistahomofobo?

Pues nada, la próxima vez que os pregunten qué hacer. Supongo que forear y darle muy fuerte al teclado será la solución.

Por mi parte que no sean siempre los de la religión de paz los que tomen los espacios publicos y se dejen ver me parece perfecto.


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Seamos buenos cristianos y veamos que dice el Nuevo Testamento
> 
> “Cuando recéis, no seáis como los hipócritas, a quienes les gusta rezar de pie en las sinagogas y en las esquinas de las plazas, para que los vea la gente. Os aseguro que ya han recibido su paga.
> 
> ...



totalmente cierto, referido ese pasaje a la casta HIPOCRITA que no quieren a Dios, y son adictos a las formas, al reglamento y a dilapidar el dinero de las viudas, obviando lo importante, el fondo

Escrito esto, entenderás que se refiere a rezar al Creador de verdad, con sosiego, humildad, honradez y Fe

hoy en día, con la cristianofobia más extendida, entenderás que es un acto de valentía y reconocimiento de la Fe cristiana


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

917 dijo:


> *España en 1950.
> Lo que quiere Vox.*



No mejor la Eurabia de 20 30

te sientes muy oprimido por el cristianismo?


----------



## sifilus (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> y daaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> se arrodillan ante el ayuntamiento? joder macho
> 
> ...



Estas ciego? Están frente a Dios a caso o frente a un ayuntamiento? Dime no había ninguna iglesia en el pueblo que tuvieron que hacerlo frente al ayuntamiento?
Creo que te hago preguntas bastante claras que no estás dispuesto a responder, dime qué argumento espíritual tiene hacerlo en dicha plaza y no en una capilla ante Dios como se ha hecho toda la vida??
Igual les daba urticaria entrar y por eso lo hicieron en la plaza a saber, el hecho es que con la cantidad de lugares de culto que hay han decido arrodillarse ante un ayuntamiento y eso es lo que estás defiendo, allá tú y tu conciencia

El juicio va ser para todos y yo estoy tranquilo


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> totalmente cierto, referido ese pasaje a la casta HIPOCRITA que no quieren a Dios, y son adictos a las formas y al reglamento, obviando lo importante, el fondo
> 
> Escrito esto, entenderás que se refiere a rezar al Creador de verdad, con sosiego, humildad, honradez y Fe
> 
> hoy en día, con la cristianofobia más extendida, entenderás que es un acto de valentía y reconocimiento de la Fe cristiana



Lo que tú quieras entender.

Esta clarísimo, que reces en tu casa o en una iglesia, sin querer impresionar al personal.

Ahora tu interpreta lo que te parezca. Pero no nos cuentes que tú interpretación es la realidad.

En pocos sitios he visto más chorizos e hipócritas que en los opus, kikos, legionarios y mierdas similares. Los ejemplos públicos son muy numerosos.


----------



## 917 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> No mejor la Eurabia de 20 30
> 
> te sientes muy oprimido por el cristianismo?



A mi lo que me importa es vivir en Democracia y en un Estado Laico. Sin mas.


----------



## kettlebell (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> gestos que refuerzan la Fe
> 
> para dar batalla contra emperadores y reyezuelos tiránicos que se creen dioses vivientes, estan los Cristianos



Para dar batalla a esos reyezuelos tiránicos lo mejor sin duda es arrodillarse ante la sede local de su poder tiránico.



Baltasar G thang dijo:


> apuntarse a los carrys de los demas es un



Q es eso de los carrys?


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

917 dijo:


> A mi lo que me importa es vivir en Democracia y en un Estado Laico. Sin mas.



vaya, pues deberías ser contrario a la inmigración masiva irregular que estamos padeciendo

de aquellos que siguen una religión de conquista


----------



## ueee3 (17 May 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Inicio / España
> *Han venido «para quedarse», llevar la fe a las calles y pedir por «que los varones vuelvan a serlo»*
> 
> 
> ...



Lo veo todo un contrasentido. Piden recuperar la virilidad mostrándose sumisos, de rodillas... y además beatos, cuando en principio eso debería ser casi sacrilegio, al combinar un tema eminentemente político-ideológico con uno religioso.


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

“Yo soy del opus. Yo no soy tonto”









Los líos de faldas de Ruiz-Mateos


Una demanda de paternidad impide su incineración, y la que fuera su asistenta asegura haber sido su amante durante doce años




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras entender.
> 
> Esta clarísimo, que reces en tu casa o en una iglesia, sin querer impresionar al personal.
> 
> ...



el uso publico de las calles para manifestaciones y actos comunitarios, esta prohibido?

desde cuando la CE prohíbe el derecho a la libertad religiosa? 

la has prohibido tu? 

que no te gusten esos grupos que se dicen cristianos, no debería hacer que odies todo el cristianismo

es algo sencillo de comprender, a priori

el Cristianismo se vive cada día


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> “Yo soy del opus. Yo no soy tonto”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y??

todo el Cristianismo es malo, porque ese es un puto jeta?

..mantente equilibrado en tus conclusiones


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> el uso publico de las calles para manifestaciones y actos comunitarios, esta prohibido?
> 
> desde cuando la CE prohíbe el derecho a la libertad religiosa?
> 
> ...



Chico que quien te lo dice es Dios en el Nuevo Testamento. No me vengas con rollos.


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> y??
> 
> todo el Cristianismo es malo, porque ese es un puto jeta?
> 
> ..mantente equilibrado en tus conclusiones











Los Legionarios de Cristo admiten que su fundador, Marcial Maciel, violó a más de sesenta menores durante décadas


El informe "condena y deplora" los abusos cometidos, así como "aquellas prácticas institucionales o personales que pudieron favorecer o propiciar cualquier forma de abuso o revictimización"




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Dj Puesto (17 May 2022)

HUele un poco a secta que atufa y de rodillas no me parece que sea la imagen apropiada para proyectar al exterior, pero al menos su "lema" si simpatizo con el. Los rojeras te dirán que "el día del hetero" o "el día del hombre" no tienen sentido, más razón para reivindicar estas cosas nuestras porque igualdad había en el año 1990 o 2000, para muchos el apogeo de nuestro país con permiso de la "dictadura" del generalísimo. Ahora mismo lo que hay es una flagrante desigualdad con el hombre perjudicado y encima muchos dicen que simpatizan y entienden el feminismo....


----------



## Tails (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras entender.
> 
> Esta clarísimo, que reces en tu casa o en una iglesia, sin querer impresionar al personal.
> 
> ...












Celebran un rezo musulmán en una calle de El Vendrell, Tarragona, pese al estado de alarma por coronavirus


El rezo musulman se hizo con un megáfono en plena calle de El Vendrell, Tarragona, mientras decenas de fieles se congregaban en la calle en pleno estado de alarma por coronavirus.




www.google.com













Investigan una oración en la calle con un imam y unas 50 personas en El Vendrell


El imam de El Vendrell (Tarragona) llamó este, viernes, al rezo desde la calle con un megáfono para avisar del inicio del Ramadán el próximo día 24 de abril y unos cincuenta fieles




amp.elmundo.es





Te parece igual de mal?

No podrían haberlo hecho en su mezquita o en su casa en vez de ir a impresionar?


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Los Legionarios de Cristo admiten que su fundador, Marcial Maciel, violó a más de sesenta menores durante décadas
> 
> 
> El informe "condena y deplora" los abusos cometidos, así como "aquellas prácticas institucionales o personales que pudieron favorecer o propiciar cualquier forma de abuso o revictimización"
> ...



repito la interrogante: y??????

todo una mierda, ala

un policia roba, todos hdp

un sindicalista roba, todos hdp

mantente psicopata


----------



## Santutxu (17 May 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Inicio / España
> *Han venido «para quedarse», llevar la fe a las calles y pedir por «que los varones vuelvan a serlo»*
> 
> 
> ...



Paquismo puro y duro...

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Chico que quien te lo dice es Dios en el Nuevo Testamento. No me vengas con rollos.



Cual es el contexto de su predica?

que inspira todo su mensaje?

te quedas con el trocito, que te conviene, y con el único sentido que te conviene


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Paquismo puro y duro...
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



paquisimo es subir al monte, a bociferar bravuconadas supremacistas del "mesías" sabino


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Celebran un rezo musulmán en una calle de El Vendrell, Tarragona, pese al estado de alarma por coronavirus
> 
> 
> El rezo musulman se hizo con un megáfono en plena calle de El Vendrell, Tarragona, mientras decenas de fieles se congregaban en la calle en pleno estado de alarma por coronavirus.
> ...



Por supuesto que me parece igual de mal. Y todavía más asqueroso.

Esperabas otra respuesta?


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> Cual es el contexto de su predica?
> 
> que inspira todo su mensaje?
> 
> te quedas con el trocito, que te conviene, y con el único sentido que te conviene



El mensaje esta muy claro, que no reces en las calles para impresionar al personal.

Ahora tu adorna tu hipocresía y falta de cristianismo auténtico como quieras


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> repito la interrogante: y??????
> 
> todo una mierda, ala
> 
> ...



Ya joder, pero es que era EL FUNDADOR, el inspirado por Dios

Jajajajajajajajabababs


----------



## Tails (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Por supuesto que me parece igual de mal. Y todavía más asqueroso.
> 
> Esperabas otra respuesta?




Me alegra de que seas consecuente y mantengas tu opinión 

Y no dirán por mis comentarios que soy pro religión


----------



## Santutxu (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> paquisimo es subir al monte, a bociferar bravuconadas supremacistas del "mesías" sabino



A donde vas?...manzanas traigo....

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charcuteitor (17 May 2022)

Madre del amor hermoso, entro veo caspa y me voy


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Me alegra de que seas consecuente
> 
> Y no dirán por mis comentarios que soy pro religión



Hombre es que hay niveles. Los nacionalcatolicos varios, chorizos la mayoría, son fundamentalmente idiotas.

Los moros además son fanáticos hijosdeputa. Son peores.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (17 May 2022)

Seguro que no son moros?


----------



## laresial (17 May 2022)

Me parece muy bien.
A ver si se extiende el mensaje y se recupera la tradición, el orgullo y el patriotismo y echan al PPSOE de España.


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> A donde vas?...manzanas traigo....
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



tu escudo supremacista me confunde

y tu critica de la brizna de paja en ojo ajeno, me parece excesivamente hipocrita


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Charcuteitor dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso, entro veo caspa y me voy



apiadate de nosotros, y escribenos gran profetiso, en qué tenemos que creer para no ser caspa?

lastima que no crea en la gran nada, como vosotros, para ser listo y Herudito


----------



## Charcuteitor (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> apiadate de nosotros, y escribenos gran profetiso, en qué tenemos que creer para no ser caspa?
> 
> Que dices gilipollas?


----------



## daesrd (17 May 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Inicio / España
> *Han venido «para quedarse», llevar la fe a las calles y pedir por «que los varones vuelvan a serlo»*
> 
> 
> ...



Hará falta algo más que rezar para parar ésto...


----------



## Santutxu (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> tu escudo supremacista me confunde
> 
> y tu critica de la brizna de paja en ojo ajeno, me parece excesivamente hipocrita



Además de forero, experto en escudos heráldicos..
Que tramas moreno? Recuperar la masculinidad y la fe perdida de los burbujos en este nuestro Floro?

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Nada son solo un par de manzanas podridas 

Ya si meten a los chorizos juntan el 80 %









Miguel Hurtado: “En España puede haber 1.200 curas pederastas vivos”


El hermano Andreu se ganó la confianza del adolescente retraído que era entonces Miguel Hurtado. Lo hizo escuchando sus problemas; los familiares por la




www.elindependiente.com













Una lista negra de 7.000 sacerdotes acusados de abuso sexual en EE UU


Los fiscales investigan por su cuenta la pederastia en la Iglesia estadounidense y dejan cortas las cifras reveladas por las diócesis




 elpais.com


----------



## daesrd (17 May 2022)

Charcuteitor dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso, entro veo caspa y me voy



Que coño tiene que ver la caspa con éso ¿?
Caspa en la cabeza del ferreras


----------



## Kolobok (17 May 2022)

Coño no me había enterado. Gracias a partir de ahora iré a estos actos que se hagan en mi ciudad. Que coño es eso de que los putos ateos irreligiosos impongan su puta doctrina ?? En España los católicos somos mayoría, aunque somos imperfectos y muchas ocasiones fallamos somos mayoría basta ya de esconderse a salir a la calle por una España católica.


----------



## Charcuteitor (17 May 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Que coño tiene que ver la caspa con éso ¿?


----------



## .Kaikus (17 May 2022)

En una mano el rosario y en la otra el fusil !!!.


----------



## Kolobok (17 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo veo todo un contrasentido. Piden recuperar la virilidad mostrándose sumisos, de rodillas... y además beatos, cuando en principio eso debería ser casi sacrilegio, al combinar un tema eminentemente político-ideológico con uno religioso.



Arrodillarse ante Dios no es ningún símbolo de debilidad ni de pérdida de virilidad. Más bien lo contrario, quien se arrodilla contra Dios no se arrodilla ante el NWO ni se achanta ante ninguna multinacional. De esos que están allí no verás ningún esclavo de Netflix, del PZOE, ni del NWO


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Nada son solo un par de manzanas podridas
> 
> Ya si meten a los chorizos juntan el 80 %
> 
> ...



todo....claro

mantente cristianofobo


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Coño no me había enterado. Gracias a partir de ahora iré a estos actos que se hagan en mi ciudad. Que coño es eso de que los putos ateos irreligiosos impongan su puta doctrina ?? En España los católicos somos mayoría, aunque somos imperfectos y muchas ocasiones fallamos somos mayoría basta ya de esconderse a salir a la calle por una España católica.



Animo que tienes trabajo. A misa no va ni el 15%, y por la iglesia se casa el 20 % ( y la mitad por folklore)


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Además de forero, experto en escudos heráldicos..
> Que tramas moreno? Recuperar la masculinidad y la fe perdida de los burbujos en este nuestro Floro?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



no te preocupes por tu escudo, que a los progres les parece cojonudo


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> todo....claro
> 
> mantente cristianofobo



Ser cristiano es muy distinto a vuestro rollo. Es fácil, amar, perdonar,… No manipules porque pienses que vas a heredar la mezquita de Cordoba


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En una mano el rosario y en la otra el fusil !!!.



Antiguo Régimen, medieval, fusil,… cuadra.


----------



## Kolobok (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Animo que tienes trabajo. A misa no va ni el 15%, y por la iglesia se casa el 20 % ( y la mitad por folklore)



Y que, la religión ha pasado por momentos peores. Durante la URSS estaba prohibido cualquier manifestación pública de la religión, ahora mismo los cristianos ortodoxos supone mas del 40% de la población. 

Antes que colapse el cristianismo colapsará Europa y en parte habrá sido culpa de los mismos ateos que renegaron de una parte fundamental de su cultura y uno de los pilares básicos de su identidad. Pero claro, para vosotras es solo folklore y unos "retrasados que creen en fantasmas".

Lo gracioso es que ya estamos viendo hacia donde nos está llevando la doctrina atea impuesta por el NWO. Abortos, tu vida pertenece al Estado, inmigración masiva, matrimonios rotos etc etc etc


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que ya estamos viendo hacia donde nos está llevando la doctrina atea impuesta por el NWO. Abortos, tu vida pertenece al Estado, inmigración masiva, matrimonios rotos etc etc etc



Ya ves. Que se lo pregunten a Ruiz Mateos, o al fiscal aquel homo que le pagábamos los revolcones secretos con el efebo.


----------



## Kolobok (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Ya ves. Que se lo pregunten a Ruiz Mateos, o al fiscal aquel homo que le pagábamos los revolcones secretos con el efebo.



Los cristianos no pretenden ser modelos de conducta, como si no existiera el pecado y el arrepentimiento y como si todo el mundo por hacerse llamar cristiano fuera buena persona. Lo que está claro es que una sociedad sin religión no se sostiene y eso ya lo estamos empezando a vivir.


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Los cristianos no pretenden ser modelos de conducta, como si no existiera el pecado y el arrepentimiento y como si todo el mundo por hacerse llamar cristiano fuera buena persona. Lo que está claro es que una sociedad sin religión no se sostiene y eso ya lo estamos empezando a vivir.



Rollos y más rollos

Tengo amigos cristianisimos divorciados a los dos años de matrimonio ( como el de Prada ese), y amigos ateos que no se separan ni con agua hirviendo.


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Animo que tienes trabajo. A misa no va ni el 15%, y por la iglesia se casa el 20 % ( y la mitad por folklore)



a ver si empieza el Cristianismo, a ser Cristianismo de verdad

que crea y, sobre todo, viva el que quiera




hipócritas hay en todos los sitios


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Rollos y más rollos
> 
> Tengo amigos cristianisimos divorciados a los dos años de matrimonio ( como el de Prada ese), y amigos ateos que no se separan ni con agua hirviendo.



ser ateo no es garantía de nada

o sí lo es?


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> ser ateo no es garantía de nada
> 
> o sí lo es?



Pues vender parcelas en la otra vida, no se yo,…


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> a ver si empieza el Cristianismo, a ser Cristianismo de verdad
> 
> que crea y, sobre todo, viva el que quiera
> 
> ...



Yo por eso leo el Nuevo Testamento y pasó de nada mas


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Pues vender parcelas en la otra vida, no se yo,…



quien haga eso es un excremento humanoide


----------



## Santutxu (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> a ver si empieza el Cristianismo, a ser Cristianismo de verdad
> 
> que crea y, sobre todo, viva el que quiera
> 
> ...



Pues anda que no tienes trabajo, lleváis 2022 años desde que murió Jesús, ( que no creó ninguna religión) para hacer eso que decís del cristianismo de verdad, y a parte de no demostrarl( riquezas, poder normas absurdas, hipocresía), no os ponéis ni de acuerdo ( católicos, protestantes, ortodoxos, anglicanos, testigos de Jehová, baptistas, mormones ..y así, miles), suerte amigo 

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lefebre (17 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Me parece bien. Pero tengan cuidado con muchos curas...hay bastantes que pierden aceite.



Si que los hay, aunque yo creo que menos de los que parece, aunque quizás en mayor porcentaje que en la sociedad en general. En principio no es algo malo si se controlan. (Al igual que los homosexuales en la sociedad laica)


----------



## Kolobok (17 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Rollos y más rollos
> 
> Tengo amigos cristianisimos divorciados a los dos años de matrimonio ( como el de Prada ese), y amigos ateos que no se separan ni con agua hirviendo.



Vuelves con las mismas tonterías de siempre, y dale que los cristianos por el hecho de serlo no tienen porque obrar adecuadamente. Deberían hacerlo? Si. Pero al final cada uno es libre para tomar sus decisiones.

Quién legalizó el divorcio fue el gobierno irreligioso socialista en España, recuérdalo. Y así de jodidos quedan los matrimonios y los pobres niños que se convierten en monedas de cambio. 

Eso es lo que fomenta el ateísmo y doctrinas sucedáneas no cristianas. Al final son los ateos los que ven el matrimonio como un contrato que se puede romper, al bebé como un ser que puede ser asesinado en el vientre materno, al género como algo que se elige etc etc etc Han convertido al hombre en un ser completamente desarraigado, fácilmente manipulable y voluble a los designios de los poderosos. Lo que es correcto para tus padres puede ser incorrecto para ti, depende de la moda y de lo que diga la mayoría, no existe ni el bien y el mal ni tampoco un orden en las cosas.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2022)

no trates de proyectar lo mindundi que tú eres sobre otros...

esto parece cosa de carlistas, la gente con más cojones y menos sumisa que hay en España

es solo cuestión de tiempo que en nuestro país acaba habiendo una reacción a la toma de las calles por los más variados colectivos, la mayoría hostiles a nuestra hispanidad



sifilus dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir que los juicios a manos de un humano me los paso por el forro de las pelotas, que lo que tú pienses me la pela tío, que no eres nada ni nadie, un tío que defiende una organización que usa la palabra De Dios para postrarse ante un ayuntamiento me va a decir si soy un buen creyente o no, tel
> 
> dime están arrodillados mirando hacia qué??? Hacía Dios?? Yo los veo a todos arrodilladitos ante un ayuntamiento, una institución ahora es Dios?
> Quien los reunió allí? Dios o un señor?


----------



## ray merryman (17 May 2022)

No,es el paso previo a enfrentar a guerreros de María contra guerreros de mojama


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Vuelves con las mismas tonterías de siempre, y dale que los cristianos por el hecho de serlo no tienen porque obrar adecuadamente. Deberían hacerlo? Si. Pero al final cada uno es libre para tomar sus decisiones.
> 
> Quién legalizó el divorcio fue el gobierno irreligioso socialista en España, recuérdalo. Y así de jodidos quedan los matrimonios y los pobres niños que se convierten en monedas de cambio.
> 
> Eso es lo que fomenta el ateísmo y doctrinas sucedáneas no cristianas. Al final son los ateos los que ven el matrimonio como un contrato que se puede romper, al bebé como un ser que puede ser asesinado en el vientre materno, al género como algo que se elige etc etc etc Han convertido al hombre en un ser completamente desarraigado, fácilmente manipulable y voluble a los designios de los poderosos. Lo que es correcto para tus padres puede ser incorrecto para ti, depende de la moda y de lo que diga la mayoría, no existe ni el bien y el mal ni tampoco un orden en las cosas.



Ya joder, pero es que los más coñazo son los que más pecan y se divorcian luego o mantienen harenes, no se escapa ni uno, Ruiz Mateos, Pujol, el democristiano vasquete plasta, …todos hinchándose a follar mientras predican abstinencia.

De los obispos y sus mujeres secretas ya es que paso de hablar directamente


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2022)

no podía faltar un payaso a blasfemar en el hilo



Greco dijo:


> Es el catolicismo, y más concretamente la veneración de la virgen María, lo que nos ha traído hasta aquí, o ha posibilitado esto. Y quien no lo vea, es porque no quiere verlo. Mira a ver si esto pasa en países islámicos.
> 
> La sagrada familia cristiana es perfectamente disfuncional, una madre endiosada, y un "padre" cornudo cuidando del cuco de Dios. Luego cuando todo el mundo llama "la jefa" a su mujer, porque en la mayoría de parejas de este país es la mujer la que lleva los pantalones, sorpréndete...
> 
> Y luego tienen los cojones de decir que los progres vilipendian, ridiculizan, y arrastran la imagen de la figura paterna. Pues lo de los cristianos no sé qué es...


----------



## Furymundo (17 May 2022)

de rodillas los quieren
de rodillas los tienen


----------



## ray merryman (17 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Otra secta para borregos, no follarán igualmente, así se mantienen entretenidos. A muchos ya se les ha pasado el arroz, y claramente han sido incapaces de juntarse con alguna charo, pues nada mejor ir a juntarse con otros tontos a entretenerse.



Seguro que más de la mitad tiene 4 o 5 hijos y desvirgo a su mujer la noche de boda y todo eso antes de los 25.
Mucho mejor que los restos de serie que hay por ahí.


----------



## Greco (17 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no podía faltar un payaso a blasfemar en el hilo



Si es Ud. tan amable de detallar la payasada, y la blasfemia se lo agradezco.

Los que no somos ultra-católicos no sabemos exactamente lo que es dogma y/o sagrado.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2022)

no existe eso de "ultracatólico", se es católico o no se es

deja de decir tonterías, anda



Greco dijo:


> Los que no somos* ultra-católicos* no sabemos exactamente lo que es dogma y/o sagrado.


----------



## Greco (17 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no existe eso de "ultracatólico", se es católico o no se es
> 
> deja de decir tonterías, anda



Mira, ahí, estamos de acuerdo.

Ahora detalla lo que te he preguntado, si no te importa.


----------



## Josant2022 (17 May 2022)

Sabíais que la Iglesia Catolica tiene sacerdotes casados y con hijos ejerciendo en España? 









Decenas de curas católicos están casados en España


Unos con todas las de la ley canónica y otros a escondidas, el caso es que, en España, hay decenas de curas católicos casados que ejercen el ministerio sacerdotal. Los obispos lo s




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Baubens2 (17 May 2022)

Viva Cristo Rey


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Pues anda que no tienes trabajo, lleváis 2022 años desde que murió Jesús, ( que no creó ninguna religión) para hacer eso que decís del cristianismo de verdad, y a parte de no demostrarl( riquezas, poder normas absurdas, hipocresía), no os ponéis ni de acuerdo ( católicos, protestantes, ortodoxos, anglicanos, testigos de Jehová, baptistas, mormones ..y así, miles), suerte amigo
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



mejor es creer en el supremacismo sabiniano

suerte, sangre pura rh-


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Si que los hay, aunque yo creo que menos de los que parece, aunque quizás en mayor porcentaje que en la sociedad en general. En principio no es algo malo si se controlan. (Al igual que los homosexuales en la sociedad laica)



En todo caso...vigilemos a nuestros jóvenes si se acercan a un cura...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Vuelves con las mismas tonterías de siempre, y dale que los cristianos por el hecho de serlo no tienen porque obrar adecuadamente. Deberían hacerlo? Si. Pero al final cada uno es libre para tomar sus decisiones.
> 
> Quién legalizó el divorcio fue el gobierno irreligioso socialista en España, recuérdalo. Y así de jodidos quedan los matrimonios y los pobres niños que se convierten en monedas de cambio.
> 
> Eso es lo que fomenta el ateísmo y doctrinas sucedáneas no cristianas. Al final son los ateos los que ven el matrimonio como un contrato que se puede romper, al bebé como un ser que puede ser asesinado en el vientre materno, al género como algo que se elige etc etc etc Han convertido al hombre en un ser completamente desarraigado, fácilmente manipulable y voluble a los designios de los poderosos. Lo que es correcto para tus padres puede ser incorrecto para ti, depende de la moda y de lo que diga la mayoría, no existe ni el bien y el mal ni tampoco un orden en las cosas.



Usted quizas lo ignora pero la Iglesia católica ha sido una gran enemiga del matrimonio. Ponían todo tipo de trabas para que los viudos no se casaran. Y todo para quedarse con las herencias...es historia, caballero.


----------



## Kabraloka (17 May 2022)

habla de "centenares de hombres", y luego dice 250 fulanos.

dos centenares y medio entonces.


----------



## 917 (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> vaya, pues deberías ser contrario a la inmigración masiva irregular que estamos padeciendo
> 
> de aquellos que siguen una religión de conquista



Yo estoy contra las irregularidades porque soy conforme a la Ley.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 May 2022)

¡ Mentira! España se hundió por unas guerras de religiones ridículas. Todo nuestra plata y oro americano dado a los narigudos para combatir a Lutero...


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (17 May 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Inicio / España
> *Han venido «para quedarse», llevar la fe a las calles y pedir por «que los varones vuelvan a serlo»*
> 
> 
> ...



Primero tendrían que quemar en la hoguera al actual papa, luego ya si eso, se puede empezar a pensar en rezos, religión, Cristo y esas cosas, pero mietras en el Vaticano esté lo que está, es tontería.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 May 2022)

Que tendra que ver el Rosario con la masculinidad?


----------



## lefebre (17 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> En todo caso...vigilemos a nuestros jóvenes si se acercan a un cura...



Si. En general vigilémoslos si se acercan a un homosexual. Pues ya sabes que el 99% de los casos de pederastia los cometen familiares de las víctimas. El 1% restante son monitores, profesores, pediatras, entrenadores, curas, y otros. según los datos, no los dejes solos con un homosexual, sea cura a no. Para evitar sorpresas.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 May 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Si. En general vigilémoslos si se acercan a un homosexual. Pues ya sabes que el 99% de los casos de pederastia los cometen familiares de las víctimas. El 1% restante son monitores, profesores, pediatras, entrenadores, curas, y otros. según los datos, no los dejes solos con un homosexual, sea cura a no. Para evitar sorpresas.



Pues no sé...pero si sé que en USA han tenido que pagar mucho dinero por sus curas de mano larga...En España ya sabemos que no. ¡ Qué pena!


----------



## MAESE PELMA (17 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Usted quizas lo ignora pero la Iglesia católica ha sido una gran enemiga del matrimonio. Ponían todo tipo de trabas para que los viudos no se casaran. Y todo para quedarse con las herencias...es historia, caballero.



Esta me la guardo, es una gilipollez de calibre superior nunca antes escuchada.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 May 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Esta me la guardo, es una gilipollez de calibre superior nunca antes escuchada.



Le reto a demostrar que lo afirmado por mí es mentira.


----------



## Itanimulli (17 May 2022)

A ver si se mueven de la plaza o al final se va a quedar el olor a estrógeno


----------



## Santutxu (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> mejor es creer en el supremacismo sabiniano
> 
> suerte, sangre pura rh-



estas dolido eh!!!
no pasa nada, vete a Roma y por un pequelo obolo, tendras una indulgencia y tu entrada con los 144.000 elegidos y si no tu entrada al paraiso estara asegurada.

cuanta razon tenia lutero.


----------



## Effetá (17 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> las ovejas controladas hoy en día, son las que creen fervientemente en la nada, cristianofobos y muy soberbios
> 
> los revolucionarios a contracorriente, son ellos



Confunden, someterse ante otra raza porque sí, porque lo dicen quienes saben, los que alientan sentimientos de culpabilidad . Y arrodillarse ante Dios.
Pues sí, arrodillarse ante Nuestro Señor, cuya vida entre nosotros resumen los misterios del Rosario. 
Y no hay quien deje de burlarse, emulando el _non serviam._


----------



## Siempre Negativo (17 May 2022)

los alfas son ateos, lo de rezar es para monos betazos


----------



## MAESE PELMA (17 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Le reto a demostrar que lo afirmado por mí es mentira.



EL que afirma es el que tiene que demostrar, merluzo.
Si yo digo que tu hermana la menor traga lefa de moro, tú no puedes demostrarme que no lo hace. Soy yo el que tengo que darte pruebas.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2022)

¿Crees que vives en el Cherengueti o en alguna granja de monos? 



Siempre Negativo dijo:


> los alfas son ateos, lo de rezar es para monos betazos


----------



## Arkaku-txo (17 May 2022)

Me apunto si se hace uno cerca de mi ciudad


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Siempre Negativo dijo:


> los alfas son ateos, lo de rezar es para monos betazos



los alfotas se creen dioses.................claro, claro

creer en la nada es un siJno de elevada HinteligeHencia


----------



## alas97 (17 May 2022)

Que tiempos aquellos que con alabarda en mano se asaltaba el castillo papal para que te pagaran los seis meses de que te debían.

Esos si eran buenos cristianos, a dios rogando y con el mazo dando.


----------



## Kukul (17 May 2022)

Esta gente lleva tiempo robándoles los hijos y el dinero a la gente de bien española, recursos que salen del paìs. Aquì hay mucho amigo de Maciel o de Eddie, tenedles lástima, para lavarles el cerebro el mètodo más habitual, es obligarlos a cometer algùn acto muy vergonzoso a su moral para atarlos a la congregación. 











Las habitaciones secretas de los Focolares


Después del reciente escándalo en torno al sacerdote francés Bernard Preynat, que conmocionó a la diócesis de Lyon, se ha abierto recientemente otro caso de abuso de menores en contexto religioso en Francia. En esta ocasión, los abusos han sido denunciados dentro del Movimiento de los Focolares,




educasectas.org


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 May 2022)

kettlebell dijo:


> Para dar batalla a esos reyezuelos tiránicos lo mejor sin duda es arrodillarse ante la sede local de su poder tiránico.
> 
> 
> Q es eso de los carrys?



un carry es cuando llevas al equipo tu solo por el peso, momento e inercia de tus propios cojones y al terminar la partida y has ganado por los pelos, lees a un retrasado en el chat que dice "EASY"
y luego miras las estadisticas y el retrasado en cuestion tiene 7 bajas a favor y 25 en contra, o sea que tu ganas la partida y el pretende llevarse el credito

conmigo que no cuenten, no llevo el remo ni hago carrys, el que quiera peces que se moje el culo


----------



## Roberto Malone (17 May 2022)

¿Hombres blancos reunidos en una única fe con un proyecto conjunto?.

Para la masonada y sus esclavos izmierdosos (y progres) eso es terrorífico. Tantos años atomizando al hombre blanco para que se hunda en su desesperación en solitario y pierda todo su poder de grupo, para que ahora vengan estos a reunirse.

Ya mismo empezarán a ridiculizarlos en TV. Ya conocéis el proceso.

Tienen mi simpatía por ser antisistema.


----------



## lefebre (17 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues no sé...pero si sé que en USA han tenido que pagar mucho dinero por sus curas de mano larga...En España ya sabemos que no. ¡ Qué pena!



En usa los boys scout también han sido disueltos de las demandas multimillonafas por pederastia. Ya te digo que homosexuales hay en todas partes. 
Eso demuestra que la justicia en usa es envidiable. Aunque creo que callar todos y después de 50 años denunciar, tampoco ayuda.
En cualquier caso, las indemnizaciones serán impuestas por la justicia y el sistema judicial, sean homosexuales pederastas curas, o no.


----------



## CommiePig (17 May 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> estas dolido eh!!!
> no pasa nada, vete a Roma y por un pequelo obolo, tendras una indulgencia y tu entrada con los 144.000 elegidos y si no tu entrada al paraiso estara asegurada.
> 
> cuanta razon tenia lutero.



mantente supremacista, eres una gran espécimen de la raza suprema

no necesitas nada, te bastas y sobras


----------



## Redoneon (17 May 2022)

Pues me parece muy bien, hace tiempo que se decia que llegaria el pendulo, pero os hace falta un relaciones públicas y que no salga por ahi nadie mas diciendo que hay que quemar herejes. 

Lo de hacer que el hombre vuelva a ser hombre, pues no se, le merecera la pena al hombre de ahora cargar con las obligaciones y sacrificios de antes mas las de ahora? 

Porque una cosa a quedado muy claro con esto del feminismo y el nuevo orden mundial y es que cuando se ponen feas las cosas (hambre, pobreza, guerra y saqueos varios) hasta las feminazis tiran de los cojones de los hombres para que se lancen de cabeza a la trituradora de por ejemplo una guerra mientras ellas cuidan del gato de la casa, soportar trabajos duros, mal pagados y peligrosos y todo para que? 

Para que? Por la gloria de Dios? La mayoría de los hombres de ahora estan tan hechos polvos y machacados que ya no es que no crean en Dios, sino que creen que Dios no cree en ellos y ahora os presentais vosotros para llamarlos a la Yihad? Esta sociedad puede estar condenada pero teneis vosotros capacidad para descondenarla o solo estais para encender el fuego purificador?

Yo creo que lo último que necesitan los hombres son fanáticos religiosos para echarles losas encima y exigirles más de lo que ya les exigen por haber nacido hombres. Porque si antes había que sudar por la bigotuda, ahora también hay que añadir esfuerzo para la otra vida y la vendicion del pater de la parroquia de turno. Todo ventajas para la mula de carga en la que supongo debe convertirse el hombre, porque supongo que eso de darle paz al hombre, como que no, es mejor vivir obedeciendo ordenes por esto o lo otro y a morir por las interpretaciones que alguien de a lo que una vez dijo Dios.


----------



## Mateo77 (17 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> Para que? Por la gloria de Dios? La mayoría de los hombres de ahora estan tan hechos polvos y machacados que ya no es que no crean en Dios, sino que creen que Dios no cree en ellos y ahora os presentais vosotros para llamarlos a la Yihad? Esta sociedad puede estar condenada pero teneis vosotros capacidad para descondenarla o solo estais para encender el fuego purificador?



Marcos 10,29-31

Jesús dijo: «Yo os aseguro: nadie que haya dejado casa, hermanos, hermanas, madre, padre, hijos o hacienda por mí y por el Evangelio, quedará sin recibir el ciento por uno: ahora al presente, casas, hermanos, hermanas, madres, hijos y hacienda, con persecuciones; y en el mundo venidero, vida eterna.
Pero muchos primeros serán últimos y los últimos, primeros.»​
No seas incrédulo sino creyente (Juan 20,27)


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 May 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> EL que afirma es el que tiene que demostrar, merluzo.
> Si yo digo que tu hermana la menor traga lefa de moro, tú no puedes demostrarme que no lo hace. Soy yo el que tengo que darte pruebas.



Tú si que eres un merluzo...deberías marcharte a Forocoches. estarías en tu ambiente natural.

Hay tres instituciones que han moldeado a la familia occidental:
- La Iglesias y sus diferentes herejías
- La sanidad.
- La escuela

La Iglesia llevan influyendo en la familia occidental desde el siglo IV. Aunque es en el siglo XII cuando implanta el sacramento matrimonial. Nos hacen creer que son grandes defensores de la familia pero éso no es real. Se han enriquecido y se enriquecen torpedeando lo que dicen defender. Basta ver el acoso que HOY reciben muchos matrimonios ancianos para que beneficien a la Iglesia en sus testamentos...

Veamos otras tácticas que ha empleado la Iglesia para enriquecerse a costa de las familias:
- Durante mucho tiempo prohibió la adopción a los matrimonios estériles.
- Los viudos no podían casarse
- Llegaba a vetar el matrimonio con cierto grado de parentesco.

Evidentemente, los poderosos solían saltarse estas prohibiciones. Igual que ahora que puedes volver a casarte por la Iglesia si tienes buen patrimonio...

Pueden ampliar la información en el magnifico libro: Antropología histórica de la familia de la autora Martine Segalen


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2022)

La escuela de Oviedo es atea, imperiólatra y con un componente marxista. Putin representa lo más parecido y cercano que ellos encuentran a esa idea de imperio.
Del hispanismo les interesa esa componente de su pasado imperial y desearían reavivar algo ahí pero saben que a día de hoy no está ni en ciernes. 

Entre esos polos se mueven.


----------



## Kolobok (17 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Usted quizas lo ignora pero la Iglesia católica ha sido una gran enemiga del matrimonio. Ponían todo tipo de trabas para que los viudos no se casaran. Y todo para quedarse con las herencias...es historia, caballero.



Mentira cochina , la iglesia históricamente no se ha opuesto al matrimonio entre viudos más bien lo contrario, lo ha promovido.


----------



## Escombridos (17 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> de rodillas poca batalla vas a hacer



La historia dice lo contrario. La historia nos dice que los hombre con fe valen por tres anodinos, incluso cuatro.


----------



## Joaquim (17 May 2022)

Masculinismo Marianista, Masculinidad Cucktólica, es un Oxímoron.

En realidad, este tipo de movimientos, que en el fondo esperaba, no son mas que Moral de Esclavos, como todo lo Cucktólico... hombres, no, no os Emancipeis, no seais Libres, volved a vuestro Rol tradicional, a proveer y a remar, someteros a las mujeres, y arrodillaros ante la mujer mágica de madera, pecadores!!






El Timo Tradicionalista. La otra cara del Feminismo


Update: Si te gusta este hilo puedes continuar con este otro La Secta de los Testigos de la Mujer Tradicional, o como mandar a hombres al otro barrio -- Buenas a todos, hay un asunto que explique muy bien en el hilo mítico de Rusia de 71 paginas que por desgracia banearon, y que creo que es...




www.burbuja.info





Anda y que se vayan a la mierda!!

Este Siglo, el Siglo XXI, va a ser el de la Emancipación del Hombre! Por fin seremos nosotros mismos, y viviremos por y para nosotros mismos!


----------



## Escombridos (17 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Ellos?
> 
> no , ya se encargarán de que tu lo hagas a cambio de no recibir una rueca para insinuar que si no lo haces solo puedes hacer el trabajo de una mujer




Si se diera el caso a mí no tendrían que indicarme ningún camino, sería de los primeros en presentarme voluntario para luchar contra el invasor o el infiel.
A los muchos anodinos insustanciales que sufrimos los pondrían delante mía.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Mentira cochina , la iglesia históricamente no se ha opuesto al matrimonio entre viudos más bien lo contrario, lo ha promovido.



Oiga , yo me baso en un texto que se emplea en casi todas las universidades del mundo...
¿ Puede ser tan amable de poner una fuente en la que base su afirmación? Gracias.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 May 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> La historia dice lo contrario. La historia nos dice que los hombre con fe valen por tres anodinos, incluso cuatro.



en la epoca de las espadas estaba muy bien
en la epoca moderna llega un vietnamita desnutrido y te campea hasta el papel higienico del super


----------



## Escombridos (17 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> en la epoca de las espadas estaba muy bien
> en la epoca moderna llega un vietnamita desnutrido y te campea hasta el papel higienico del super



El desnutrido está movido por la fe, la fe en el líder.
Un guerrero es un guerrero, en época de espadas y en época de misiles.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 May 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> El desnutrido está movido por la fe, la fe en el líder.
> Un guerrero es un guerrero, en época de espadas y en época de misiles.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061354
> ...



guein y ademas flipao


----------



## Kolobok (17 May 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Oiga , yo me baso en un texto que se emplea en casi todas las universidades del mundo...
> ¿ Puede ser tan amable de poner una fuente en la que base su afirmación? Gracias.



Te vale la biblia?

1 Corintios 7:8-9; 1 Timoteo 5:14


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2022)

¿Eres algún zombi como para tragar sin contrastar? 





Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Oiga , yo me baso en un texto que se emplea en casi todas las universidades del mundo...
> ¿ Puede ser tan amable de poner una fuente en la que base su afirmación? Gracias.


----------



## pegaso (17 May 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Juntar a 250 personas ya es jodido, para un acto tan selectivo y tan cantoso (con fotos que luego pueden ir a tu curro y generarte problemas)...directamente un suicidio social y laboral.
> 
> Por lo tanto, y con este rollo polaco (marionetas de la OTAN), sin duda estamos ante un nuevo bando, el ala derechista de nuestro NWO...se necesitan perfiles autoritarios para implementar la futura dictadura sanitaria que se está modelando con una OMS plenipotenciaria a la cabeza.
> 
> Payosos haciendo payasadas...menos postureo y más denuncias .



Estos no trabaja ninguno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 May 2022)

Mis felicitaciones por la iniciativa. El alma es el maximo don personal del que cuenta el hombre y depurarlo con la oracion es lo que se merece.
Que pasa que hay herejes y ateos que se ríen mientras chapotean en las palanganas de satan, haciendo incesante acumulo de su ponzoña, ok, no son los primeros ni seran los ultimos.

Disculpar pero estoy metidisimo con lo ucrania.


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2022)

No me parece mal la iniciativa, pero deberian reconquistar primero el Vaticano.


----------



## wintermute81 (17 May 2022)

Y así es como comenzó la Cuarta Guerra Carlista.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (18 May 2022)

Lo primero es asaltar el Vaticano, lo segundo, derogar esa norma echa por un por supuesto maricon que impide casarse y reproducirse a los curas.

El celibato es absurdo, un coladero de maricones, en ninguna parte de la Biblia se nombra nada al respecto, todos los apostoles estaban casados para mas inri.

Mucho rojo infiltrado en la Iglesia y mucho homosexual pedofilo, hay que limpiar, el celibato debe terminar y el rojerio y los "curas obreros" tambien.


----------



## Josant2022 (18 May 2022)

Tremenda gilipollez.

Hispania nace mucho antes que los curas catolicos. Al menos dieciséis siglos antes

El nacionalcatolicismo está más pasado de moda que la colonia Brummel.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 May 2022)

[/QUOTE]


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mis felicitaciones por la iniciativa. El alma es el maximo don personal del que cuenta el hombre y depurarlo con la oracion es lo que se merece.
> Que pasa que hay herejes y ateos que se ríen mientras chapotean en las palanganas de satan, haciendo incesante acumulo de su ponzoña, ok, no son los primeros ni seran los ultimos.
> 
> Disculpar pero estoy metidisimo con lo ucrania.



Pues el problema gordo lo tenemos en casa, más que en Ucrania.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 May 2022)

El contrario, el catolicismo es fundamento de España y de su misión histórica. 

Antes sólo había territorio y tribalismo, tras lo cual un período como provincia romana. 

Irrelevancia histórica y meras individualidades. 



Josant2022 dijo:


> Tremenda gilipollez.
> 
> Hispania nace mucho antes que los curas catolicos. Al menos dieciséis siglos antes
> 
> El nacionalcatolicismo está más pasado de moda que la colonia Brummel.


----------



## Rotto2 (18 May 2022)

Entre la sociedad satanista de ahora y la cristiana me quedo con ninguna.

Siempre tienen que mandar putos locos criminales que creen en dioses o satanes imaginarios y jodernos a todos


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 May 2022)

Fanáticos religiosos ocupando el espacio público...., faltaba el Imán subido al minarete como una cabra.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 May 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Hombres blancos reunidos en una única fe con un proyecto conjunto?.
> 
> Para la masonada y sus esclavos izmierdosos (y progres) eso es terrorífico. Tantos años atomizando al hombre blanco para que se hunda en su desesperación en solitario y pierda todo su poder de grupo, para que ahora vengan estos a reunirse.
> 
> ...



Al terminar , se fueron todos juntos a petarse el Kakas... 

Y LO SABES.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 May 2022)

otro tonto para el ignore, vaya plaga el forocochismo



Rotto2 dijo:


> Entre la sociedad satanista de ahora y la cristiana me quedo con ninguna.
> 
> Siempre tienen que mandar putos locos criminales que creen en dioses o satanes imaginarios y jodernos a todos


----------



## JoseII (18 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Fanáticos religiosos ocupando el espacio público...., faltaba el Imán subido al minarete como una cabra.



Lo dice por quienes pasean un coño en andas gritando contra los hombres ?


----------



## JoseII (18 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Entre la sociedad satanista de ahora y la cristiana me quedo con ninguna.
> 
> Siempre tienen que mandar putos locos criminales que creen en dioses o satanes imaginarios y jodernos a todos



Claro, claro,..la equidistancia 
Como si fuera lo mismo adorar al mal o al Bien supremo


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 May 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Lo dice por quienes pasean un coño en andas gritando contra los hombres ?



Al menos, los coños SI EXISTEN..... aunque nunca hayas visto uno.


----------



## JoseII (18 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Al menos, los coños SI EXISTEN..... aunque nunca hayas visto uno.



Dios existe, aunque nunca lo hayas visto.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 May 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Dios existe, aunque nunca lo hayas visto.



Prefiero creer en el Dios Spaguetti Volador, aunque los dos son comestibles, el mío es mucho más sabroso...


----------



## JoseII (18 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Prefiero creer en el Dios Soaguetti Volador, aunque los dos son comestibles, el mío es mucho más sabroso...



Para afirmar su fe no tiene que insultar la mia


----------



## macready (18 May 2022)

No tienen ninguna oportunidad pero cuentan con mi simpatia. Eso de enfurecer perrolistos y talibanes de la gran nada con su mera existencia suma puntos.



> irrumpir
> 
> 
> _verbo intransitivo_
> Aparecer violenta y repentinamente en un lugar.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 May 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Para afirmar su fe no tiene que insultar la mia



No la insulto, es un hecho confirmado wue los católicos devoráis a vuestro dios como caníbales


----------



## JoseII (18 May 2022)

macready dijo:


> No tienen ninguna oportunidad pero cuentan con mi simpatia. Eso de enfurecer perrolistos y talibanes de la gran nada con su mera existencia suma puntos.



Al diablo le escuece mucho cada vez que se reza y sobretodo si se muestra la fe


----------



## JoseII (18 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No la insulto, es un hecho confirmado wue los católicos devoráis a vuestro dios como caníbales



Es un hecho confirmado que usted tiene padre aunque no lo haya conocido


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (18 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Eres algún zombi como para tragar sin contrastar?



No, los zombis son los que viven en el pensamiento mágico...
Sin hechos comprobables las teorías no valen nada...


----------



## Bernaldo (18 May 2022)

por eso mismo, ante la Creación -más comprobable imposible- cuaquier teoría es bluf



Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> No, los zombis son los que viven en el pensamiento mágico...
> Sin hechos comprobables las teorías no valen nada...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (18 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Te vale la biblia?
> 
> 1 Corintios 7:8-9; 1 Timoteo 5:14



Miraré, ahora no tengo tiempo, la cita que pone usted. Pero...¿ desde cuándo la Biblia es seguida por las diferentes iglesias? ...¿y desde cuándo la Biblia es un libro? ¿ Sabe usted que loa Biblia ha mutado a lo largo del tiempo?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 May 2022)

Claro y un problema muy gordo que tenemos es el sabotaje ruso.
Ya habrás leído a un montón de gente diciendo que ese imperio demoniaco debe bombardearnos.
Napoleonistas radicales de nuestra epoca.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues el problema gordo lo tenemos en casa, más que en Ucrania.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (18 May 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Te vale la biblia?
> 
> 1 Corintios 7:8-9; 1 Timoteo 5:14



Bueno, ya he podido leer lo que ha puesto usted. Y no es nada convincente por:

1º La Biblia ha mutado constantemente: libros aprobados en los Concilios, traducciones, etc.
2º La Iglesia casi siempre ha impedido la lectura de la Biblia a sus fieles. Aun hoy, el conocimiento bíblico de los católicos es muy pobre...
3º Siguiendo a Max Weber: no nos fijemos en lo que la gente dice hacer. Hay que fijarse en lo que realmente hace. Y la Iglesia se ha enriquecido impidiendo a muchos el matrimonio. 
4º Hay una institución que hoy está olvidada pero antaño fue muy potente. Vea, vea: La viudez consagrada

La realidad es que la Iglesia siempre presiono a los viudos y viudas a que permanecieran en ese estado. Y punto como dice la chabacana de Teta5.


----------



## Roberto Malone (18 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Al terminar , se fueron todos juntos a petarse el Kakas...
> 
> Y LO SABES.



Típica ridiculización de la izmierda. Proyectando, como siempre.

Vete a chupar falos mahometanos, que a los izmierdosos os gustan.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (19 May 2022)

La comunidad musulmana de Valladolid inaugura su nueva mezquita


El presidente de Al Anwar, Bekkay, ha explicado en el acto inaugural que «la mezquita estará abierta a todo aquel que lo desee, sean musulmanes o no, para rezar, visitarla o pasar un rato conociendo la religión» JOSÉ C. CASTILLO18 MAYO 2022 22:41HValladolid 23 fotos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (19 May 2022)

Son como cavalleros tnpl*arios*


----------



## gatill0 (19 May 2022)

Parece que han ido a ver el club de la comedia. No me voy ni a tomar un café con esa chusma.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Como se retuercen los herejes y satanistas cuando se ve una imagen donde unos hombres están rezando al dios cristiano jajaja.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (19 May 2022)

el hilo de la ex novia de fernando alonso es divino. Fue guiado por la mano de dios. como el codex giga pero al reves


----------



## ray merryman (29 May 2022)

Creo que se debería rezar muchoas el rosario ante el panorama que se nos está quedando.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 May 2022)

Parece que en Sevilla también se réplica la iniciativa, así como en diversos países americanos.


----------



## ray merryman (29 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Parece que en Sevilla también se réplica la iniciativa, así como en diversos países americanos.



Se sabe si en mas ciudades están haciendo lo mismo?


----------



## Bernaldo (29 May 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Se sabe si en mas ciudades están haciendo lo mismo?



por lo visto en la península son de momento esas dos

luego, pues como en cinco o séis países americanos (Puerto Rico, Perú, Colombia, Argentina, Paraguay y Costa Rica)


----------



## Abrojo (29 May 2022)

menos rosarios y más cruzadas


----------



## Deitano (29 May 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Inicio / España
> *Han venido «para quedarse», llevar la fe a las calles y pedir por «que los varones vuelvan a serlo»*
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta la iniciativa. La contraofensiva tiene que ser de la mano de la Cruz.


----------



## Deitano (29 May 2022)

Por cierto, ¿Qué espabilado pondría en su foro publicidad encima del botón de responder?


----------



## Bernaldo (30 May 2022)

poco de fiar el personaje que abogue por "menos Rosarios"

¿de dónde has salido tú, elemento?



Abrojo dijo:


> menos rosarios y más cruzadas


----------



## CuervoDrogado (30 May 2022)

La respuesta tiene que ser algo parecido a esto pero con mas mano dura , o los moros nos comeran con patatas , esa gente esta modo conquista europa pero no os enterais


----------

